# Kennwortspeicherung



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2002)

Kann man die Kennwortspeicherung unter Windows98 nachträglich aktivieren? Habe sie beim ersten mal abgelehnt und jetzt hätte ich sie gerne. Möchte aber nicht unbedingt das Betriebssystem neu installieren!


----------



## Heiko (28 Februar 2002)

Du mußt nur den "Client für Microsoft Netzwerke" nachinstallieren. Das ist die Paßwortspeicherung dabei.


----------

